# Steve Jobs - 1955-2011



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2011)

Apple Says Former CEO Steve Jobs has died. He was 56.

http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/steve-jobs-apple-ceo-dies/story?id=14383813#.Tozr4A8YOsc.facebook


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 5, 2011)

Farewell :bows:


----------



## seasoned (Oct 5, 2011)

Rip


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2011)

Found a thread from last year on a UK gaming site entitled Steve Jobs:  Magazine covers through the ages.

Its a fun look at his career.  RIP sir.


http://www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/th...s-Magazine-Covers-Through-The-Ages-Show-Apple


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2011)

The spiritual side of Steve Jobs - CNN.com


----------



## stickarts (Oct 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 6, 2011)

The man will be remembered forever.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2011)

.

Apple Co-Founder Transformed Technology, Media, Retailing And Built One of the World's Most Valuable Companies


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2011)

Literally, this man changed the lives of every person on the planet forever and their descendants. Of course he'll be remembered.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2011)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2011)

I normally don't post twice on a HOR(M) thread but saw this on FB and thought it was a fitting tribute... I think they should use this image on their devices at least for a year or so.


----------



## Steve (Oct 6, 2011)

Steve Jobs' name will be recorded historically as one of the greatest inventors of all times.  Like Eli Whitney, Thomas Edison, Henry Ford and many others, Steve Jobs will be remembered as a true visionary who worked tirelessly throughout his life to realize his vision.

It's men and women like him who push the boundaries of what we believe to be possible, and he will be missed.  

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## MaxiMe (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP
This was not the bow I intendid.:bow:


----------

